# We Need Homes in SC or NC!!!



## Melfry32 (May 9, 2012)

I am looking for a new home for my three male rats. I love them, but I have to find them a new home because of space and time requirements in my new apartment. I thought that I would post something here because you all sound like big rat fanatics, and I know they would be going to a good home.

1 black and white hooded fancy - Maxwell
1 solid gray dumbo - Stewie
1 tan and white hooded fancy - Jude

I'm in Rock Hill, SC, but I am willing to drive a ways to get them to a loving forever home. I am asking $60 to pay for gas and also because I am giving away the cage, stand, numerous toys and goodies, food, bedding, and a carrying case plus a smaller isolation cage in case someone gets sick.


I prefer that they would go to the same home, but as long as each has a cagemate, I'm willing to split them up.


email me if you are interested or would like pictures !

[email protected]


----------

